# Newbie Kayaker



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Hello all,

I finally bought a kayak a few weeks ago. I got the seastream angler 120 pd and love it so far. I eventually want to outfit it with a fish finder and from what I researched the rails are wider than normal. I believe I found inserts to fit the rails so my question to the community is, if you have the kayak I have how did you outfit yours? I have been going back and forth with hull transducer or over the side mount. Any additional info would be greatly appreciated. Tight lines!


----------



## fishdude (Nov 3, 2015)

I mounted my transducer to the hull using marine goop and some foam - and have had zero problems reading depths. It does take some time for the temperature to register correctly, but no issues otherwise in several years of use. I like it because it is out of the way and no holes in my boat. Check youtube for the install video.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Duct seal hull mount on my Revo. Outta sight, outta mind. Nothing to get tangled on either. 3yrs no probs.


----------

